# Hello, amateur watercolorist trying to find inspiration.



## watercolormaca (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello, Im an amateur watercolor aspiring artist, already posted in the newbie forum,and wanted to say hi here too.
I stopped painting a long time ago, since work and house chores left me feeling with no inspiration. But decided to give it another try just a few days back.
Here are some of my watercolors (please ignore the pseudo chinese seal, I was going through a hipster,Stephanie Pui Mun Law adoration period, I still love her work and Im a big fan of her, but I just grew out of the hipster wave, mainly because Im not even Chinese,yes embarassing)
Im also thrilled because I found out how to exchange synthetic for natural bristles in watercolor brush pens, and just wanted to share as I think it might interest some people. (boring video, speed it up to 1,5x)


----------

